# Druridge Bay, Northumberland



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We were visited by Northumberland Council officials this morning who told us that they no longer allow overnighting there. Some of you will know it well as it has been a good spot for a long time.

They are citing the reason for the ban as the area is a place of Special Scientific Interest. That is a load of b**llocks, the newly reformed (and very large) Council is busy putting parking restrictions, pay and display meters and double yellow lines all over the place.

For anyone looking for a stopover on the way North or South, keep going and do not put any money into the local area. We are not welcome so stuff em.

It was wildies who helped put a stop to fly tipping there and the former Wansbeck Council knew that but they have been swallowed up by the new single Council. If the fly tippers return, it will serve them right.


----------

